# Need help in Selecting an Engineering College



## ankitmahindru (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi
I screwed up my class 12 marks and my entrances and now i am looking for some decent college where i can get admission.

I have 73% in class 12(overall) and 65% in PCM.
I have a 5 lack something rank in AIEEE and a 16 thousand rank in IP University.

Can you guys please suggest some decent colleges where i can get admission.

Also will i be ok if i drop a year and prepare for entrance.

Earlier i was planning for Amity Manesar but i came to know that it is not approved by the AICTE.Will that be a problem?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 20, 2011)

drop a year and try for a good college.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 20, 2011)

It is always better to go for an AICTE approved program. If you don't get engineering in a half-decent college, take my advice and do a BSc. Don't drop a year, it is not worth it for you or for the people giving the entrance exam with you.

Take a drop only if you need engineering that badly......otherwise doing an MSc is just 1 year extra compared to B.Tech/B.E. (which you would be losing anyway if you took a drop).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 20, 2011)

Drop and study hard.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

@ OP

Here's what you need to do if you drop:

- For 1 year, focus on studies. Even IP isn't bad, but if you get somewhere around 4k rank, it'll actually count.

- I dunno how your aieee can go from 5 lakh to 5k but miracles happen, always, and if you work hard, anything can happen. Heck I prepared for 5 months with boards preparation in between and i got a decent rank (not too decent, like 4 times 5k), but still, makes me wonder what I could have achieved with 1.5 years of self-preparation(coaching killed me)

- Forget girls

- Concentrate on the goal!


----------



## HellKing (Jun 28, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> @ OP
> 
> - Forget girls
> 
> - Concentrate on the goal!



Amen! 


@OP : Dropping ain't such a bad idea.....just that you need to be sure what you want to do in life...


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

Having 5 lac Rank !

You are not going to get any good college !


----------



## mitraark (Jun 28, 2011)

You can go for a BCA from a decent college if you are interested in COmputers.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 29, 2011)

Just drop a year!!! Study Hard and very Hard. 
And Girls aahh!! Just forget about them at this time otherwise they are going to ruin your life.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

B.Sc. or BCA.


----------



## Gaurang Doshi (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, you can get admission after getting these kinds of marks. Every student who have passed in his/her 12th grade is eligible for admission in B.E. So don't worry, Just try to apply in some good private colleges through quota which is suitable for your needs if still not convinced then try appearing for the entrance. One suggestion, Check out JRE group of institution, if at all you are seeking admissions, it’s a good institute.


----------

